# Isabeau, A Novel of Queen Isabella and Sir Roger Mortimer (HF)



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

_*Isabeau, A Novel of Queen Isabella and Sir Roger Mortimer*_











The story of Queen Isabella, who sought revenge on her husband Edward II, and her lover Sir Roger Mortimer, who masterminded the invasion that accomplished it.

The marriage of Isabella of France and Edward II of England in 1308 is a union meant to secure lasting peace. For years, Isabella is a loyal wife, who repeatedly salvages her husband's kingship, even as she endures his neglect. When she finally speaks out against Edward's favorite, Lord Hugh Despenser, her income, lands and children are taken from her. In an age when women are not supposed to openly defy their husbands, Isabella vows to get her children back and have her revenge on Despenser - no matter what the cost.

Imprisoned in the Tower of London for leading a rebellion against King Edward, Mortimer escapes with Isabella's help and finds refuge in the French court. But when Isabella arrives in Paris to negotiate a peace treaty, it is a temptation the ambitious Mortimer cannot resist.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NGS--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

First, thanks so much, Betsy and Ann and all the other moderators at Kindleboards for taking the time to make this such a wonderful discussion board. It's a place where readers and writers can come together on common ground and share their love of stories in this exciting new age of e-books.

Second, just a quick update before I return to editing my next book. In addition to Amazon.com, Isabeau, A Novel of Queen Isabella and Sir Roger Mortimer, is now available at:

Amazon.co.uk - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Isabeau-Novel-Queen-Isabella-Mortimer/dp/B003ZYFBMU/
Barnes and Noble - http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Isabeau-A-Novel-of-Queen-Isabella-and-Sir-Roger-Mortimer/N-Gemini-Sasson/e/2940011100086/
Smashwords (Epub, LRF, PDB) - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/23646

Thanks to all the readers out there!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

_Isabeau_ is being featured today at Spalding's Racket:

http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/

Please visit and follow Nick's blog for more features of indie authors.

Thanks, Nick!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I see you have a banner ad today.  Good luck with it.

All you KB'ers, if you like historical fiction, this one is very well done. NGS did her research and it shows.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I see you have a banner ad today. Good luck with it.
> 
> All you KB'ers, if you like historical fiction, this one is very well done. NGS did her research and it shows.


  Many thanks, Margaret. Almost three years from cracking open the first research book to the finished product. But the story was fascinating. Good thing my kids and spouse were so tolerant!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Many thanks, Margaret. Almost three years from cracking open the first research book to the finished product. But the story was fascinating. Good thing my kids and spouse were so tolerant!


I'm sorry it took me so long to post a review. I've been very busy, but that's no excuse.

Here's the link.

http://www.amazon.com/Isabeau-Novel-Isabella-Mortimer-ebook/product-reviews/B003ZYFBMU/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you.  Forgot to mention I'm about halfway through writing the sequel.  Those medieval royals make today's reality shows look tame in comparison.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Thank you. Forgot to mention I'm about halfway through writing the sequel. Those medieval royals make today's reality shows look tame in comparison.


Isn't that the truth. I touched on Edward IV in Ariana's Pride and covered all of Richard III in Catherine and the Captain. I'm up to Henry VII in my new historical.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice banner ad to be greeted by, Gemi! It's great to see your _Isabeau_ getting some attention.



N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Forgot to mention I'm about halfway through writing the sequel. Those medieval royals make today's reality shows look tame in comparison.


The sort of story one wouldn't dare make up, because people would say it wasn't realistic.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

_Isabeau_ is today's sponsor for the Kindle Nation Daily Free Book Alert and has just sailed into the Top 100 for Historical Fiction on Amazon.com It's also (and has been for most of the past month) in the top 100 HF on Amazon.co.uk.:

http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2011/01/kindle-nation-daily-free-book-alert_13.html

Here's an excerpt from Ch. 1. In the Tower of London, Isabella has just met with her husband, King Edward II, and is pregnant with their first child. She finally meets Mortimer up close and personal:

_With a nod, I went to the door and opened it. The musky scent of horse hide and leather wafted in. Behind the guard stood a nobleman, hands clasped behind him. His clothes had the wrinkled and smudged look of one who has ridden long and with purpose. At his right shoulder, a circular silver brooch secured his hooded riding cloak. On his left side, the scabbard of his sword dangled beneath the cloak's embroidered hem. Black hanks of hair, knotted by the wind, hid his downcast eyes.

"Sir Roger Mortimer, my lady," the guard said lowly, as if he were reluctant to disturb Edward yet again, "to seek an audience with the king."

Slowly, Mortimer looked up, his dark eyes lingering for a moment on the mound of my pregnancy. My fingers groped the air for a mantle to cover myself, but with a flush of embarrassment I remembered I had none. I retreated behind the door-as if I could hide there, suddenly invisible.

"What? Is Death at my door, come for me now?" Edward jested. "Who is it?"

"Sir Roger Mortimer."

"So soon from Ireland? The devil indeed has wings, eh? Send him in. I have rotten work to be done in Gascony."

"Gascony?" I echoed, my hand upon the door, stalling. "But I thought Ireland and Scotland-"

"Ireland, Scotland . . . the whole mad world is against me. Why not Gascony, too? Even the pope chides me. Anyway, it's Mortimer's kin who are quarreling now-and they're costing me in fines levied by your father. So I'll set Mortimer to task. Now please." He waved a hand in the air expansively.

Tugging the door fully open, I took a step back.

"My lady." Mortimer bowed, his mouth spreading into a broad smile as he met my eyes again. "Your condition, if I may say, suits you exceedingly well. My own wife, Joan, is at Ludlow this very moment, due our eighth child."

Eighth? He was barely in his mid twenties and his wife the same age. The poor woman. I could hardly imagine bearing a child of Edward's every year for the next eight years. But then, Roger Mortimer was not at all like Edward.

"If it is a girl," he said, "I will ask that she name her Isabella, in hopes she will grow to be as beautiful as you."

Heat ignited in my breast and flared upward from my neck to my face. Unable to hold his gaze, I spoke at my shoes in a voice no bigger than a small child's. "I-I have no objection. It is a common enough name."

I scurried down the stairs, too quickly for good sense. When I reached the bottom, dizzy and breathless, I sank down to rest on the last stair. The chill of the stones seeped through the cloth of my gown and into my hips. I drew my knees in close and curled both arms around my extended belly, aware of an odd sensation. Not pain, but a stirring. Movement. Slight perhaps, but certain.

If it is a boy, let him become a greater man than his father.

I prayed:

"Hail Mary, full of grace,
God is with thee.
Of all women, thou art most blessed
And blessed be the fruit of thy womb . . ."

This time the babe kicked hard, just beneath my ribs. I pressed a hand there, overcome with wonder as I felt his strong limbs push against my palm. 
_


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so glad to see your Isabeau doing well, Gemi.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I certainly enjoyed the book.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

*plug your ears*

Big SQUEEEEEE!!!! _Isabeau_ is the Silver Medalist in the 2011 IPPY Awards (Independent Publisher Book Awards) for Historical Fiction!

Here's the complete list of winners: http://bit.ly/llL02x


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

That's fabulous, Gemi! Warmest congratulations.


----------

